# Problem coyotes



## Bryan3204 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm hunting a farm in muskegon that is having a big problem with coyotes. I saw a bunch over winter and called in a few. The last few times I've hunted I haven't seen any. Any kind of calls that work better this time a year versus winter?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bryan3204 said:


> I'm hunting a farm in muskegon that is having a big problem with coyotes. I saw a bunch over winter and called in a few. The last few times I've hunted I haven't seen any. Any kind of calls that work better this time a year versus winter?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bryan


I don't think coyote kill season is back open until July (15th maybe?). Check your hunting digest or the MDNR website for exact dates. I would suggest not hunting them until the legal season is open again. 

Once legal season is open again, the first call I'd be using is a fawn in distress or coyote pups in distress. 

If you really want a dent put in them, cozy up to a trapper or hound hunter.


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Depends on if they are causing damage around the farm that can be proved. Pup distress..


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

a group of black n tans with gps collars and a few guys with guns will put a good dent in them. Think we got around 30 this past winter.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Will trade you 600 problem wolves for your coyotes.:bloos:


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

If you want a hand let me know I'm in Montague


----------

